

Feedback Wanted - PadIntel, a faster way to apartment search? - padintel
http://padintel.com

======
rachelbythebay
Right off the bat: you apparently only search DC, which is fine, but the
dropdown box defaulted to Chicago. It seems to have found Chicago results, so
which is it?

Other features might be good: central air/heat, in-unit washer/dryer, security
gates and/or guest buzzer system.

Do non-nerds know what FIOS is?

~~~
jsoo
Some features are probably overkill/region specific (like FIOS). I added it
though, since I live in the DC area and use it for my searches.

I also only search DC and Chicago (for now) to try and stay under craiglists
radar, and until the idea has proven useful for other people. I updated that
text.

Thanks for the comments.

------
angusland
Might be useful, but I don't know if competition is more so.

Add pets.

Be more "opinionated" a la 37signals.

Have more fun (random search items)

Don't make everything in each column (does anybody HATE food that bad?)

------
padintel
Hey guys

Would you find this useful? Do you like the idea? Looking for thoughts and
comments of all shapes and sizes.

Thanks!

